# Double Din Unit



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

Just got a ATOTO A6 double din head unit and I went to install it, realised I forgot to get an adapter for the plugs but then as soon as I took the not working stock radio I found all the wires cut. Should I try figuring out how to just connect the new double din radios wires to the cut wires or should I go to an audio shop and get them to figure out how to install it for me?
Or should I just try getting the factory radios plug wired back up.


----------



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

2006 GTO 6 speed btw


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Personally, I would try to get factory plugs and reconnect them. Then get the correct adapters to hook up whatever you want.

That is the correct way to do it.


----------



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Since the connector has been cut off, you could just wire directly to the new radio harness.
Here are pics and info that will help you. Not that bad of a job.










2004-2005 Pontiac GTO

28 Pin Connector behind radio (Front View of Female Connector):

*____*
C19-C16-C13-----C10-C7----C4-C1 <<< Only has male pins in 7, 8, 11, 12, and 14 (#14 No Connection)
C18-C15----C12-C9----C6-C3 
C20-C17-C14-----C11-C8-----C5-C2
----------------
B7-B5-B3-B1
B8-B6-B4-B2 CLIP
---------------- <<< Has all 16 male pins and all are used
A7-A5-A3-A1 CLIP
A8-A6-A4-A2
*____*

Back View of Female Connector (Wire Side) also Radio Male Connector Front View:
*____*
C1-C4-----C7-C10----C13-C16-C19 
C3-C6----C9-C12----C15-C18 
C2-C5-----C8-C11----C14-C17-C20
----------------
B1-B3-B5-B7
B2-B4-B6-B8 CLIP
---------------- 
A1-A3-A5-A7 CLIP
A2-A4-A6-A8
*____*




Pin - Wire Color - Function

A1 -GRN/WHT - UART Serial Data - Secondary
A2 - ORG/BLK - Battery Positive Voltage (Radio/Cell Phone Fuse 15a) (A7) B+ Hot all time
A3 - YEL/BLK - Cellular Telephone Connector Mute Signal
A4 - YEL - Accessory Voltage (Radio/Cell Phone Fuse 7.5a) Switched IGN+ 
A5 - YEL/RED - Radio On Signal (Output B+ to Antenna and BCM)
A6 - BRN/WHT - Instrument Panel Lamp Fuse Supply Voltage (Inst Illum Fuse 7.5a)
A7 - ORG/BLK - Battery Positive Voltage (Radio/Cell Phone Fuse 15a) (A2) B+ Hot all time
A8 - BLK/WHT - Ground (G200 Gnd)
B1 - BLU/ORG - Right Rear Speaker Output (+) (Sub Amp)
B2 - BLU/BLK - Right Rear Speaker Output (-) (Sub Amp)
B3 - LtGN - Right Front Speaker Output (+)
B4 - GRN - Right Front Speaker Output (-)
B5 - TAN - Left Front Speaker Output (+)
B6 - GRY - Left Front Speaker Output (-)
B7 - BRN/BLK - Left Rear Speaker Output (+) (Sub Amp)
B8 - YEL/BLU - Left Rear Speaker Output (-) (Sub Amp)
C1-C6 - Not Used (No Male Pins)
C7 - BLU/BLK - Cellular Microphone Signal (Cellular Telephone Connector) (TEL AF+)
C8 - BLU - Audio Return Signal (Cellular Telephone Connector) (TEL AF-)
C9-C10 - Not Used (No Male Pins)
C11 - BRN - Steering Wheel Controls Signal (STEERING REM)
C12 - BLK/YEL - Ground (Steering Wheel Controls Signal) (REM GND)
C13-C20 - Not Used (#14 has Male Pin - Not Used)



Larry


----------



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------

